
Microsoft announces new Surface devices - logandk
https://blogs.windows.com/devices/2018/10/02/meet-surface-pro-6-surface-laptop-2-surface-studio-2-and-surface-headphones/#YoWwwpADZgESRgJb.97
======
nothing_to_see
I remember the first Surfaces, not the best machines on the market; however,
they have really come a long way. Would love to give one a try.

